# Guns vs Mediaeval Helmets



## Brian G Turner (Nov 20, 2016)

Skallagrim shows why gunpowder made knights obsolete - using a variety of guns from different eras:






Btw, that helmet looks like the one his war hammer holed in a previous video...


----------

